# Cat biting and humping my arm...



## sphynxcat

This is new for Oliver. He meows and bites my hand while humping my arm. He was nuetered as a kitten so that is not the issue. He he trying to be dominant? He also plays so rough biting us like a puppy. Any way to stop these behaviors? 

He is 1 1/2 years old. He also sucks on me all the time like a kitten. I didn't get him until he was 16 weeks old so I don't think he was weaned to early either. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## emrldsky

I would guess that this is play aggression. Scotty used to do that to me (randomly and often, I still have teeth-mark scars on my arm) until I got Oscar. One he had another kitty to play with, I wasn't the target for the aggression. 

When Oliver does this, try distracting him with an interactive toy (a wand with a feather at the end of a string, or something similar) and play with him for about 20 minutes or so. 

Other than that, I dunno why he would do that.


----------



## Parker

Token used to do that quite frequently. As emrldsky said, after we got our second cat, it died down. He has done it once in the past year and that is when we had separated him and his brother for the week (he stayed with me while Dune stayed with my fiance). He was feeling frisky about 1:00 in the morning and grabbed my hand and held it in his teeth while straddling my arm 8O


----------



## sphynxcat

The toy thing is a good idea but it usually happens when I am going to the bathroom (can't get away  ) or when I am sleeping. Sometimes he bites my face when I am trying to fall asleep. 

I cannot spend another 1,000 dollars on a cat LOL! We are all allergic to the furry kind so sphynx is the only way I can go. It would be nice though...


----------



## DesnBaby

Maybe he's trying to get your attention, do you try playing w/ him a lot like before bedtime try playing w/ him so you tire him out so he won't bite you then.


----------



## Parker

Token and your kitty are a lot alike!! He used to bite my face when I was asleep. I have a scar from my nose to the top of my lip where he bit me and bunny kicked me while I was sleeping. I was so close to giving up on him, but as I said before, the 2nd kitty was his saving grace. Now he couldn't be happier. I am positive he was bored, and wanted to get my attention.

It may also disappear with maturity. Token is extremely laid back now, but when he was a kitten he was a total terror. 

I think that your kitten is bored, since you are occupied elsewhere when he does it. He is trying to get your attention. The only other solution I can think of, is not to allow him to sleep with you. Another alternative is to get an interactive toy, like a puzzle treat toy or something that he can occupy himself with, and only give it to him when you are sleeping or doing something that doesn't include him. This may cut down on the behavior quite a bit. Also, completely tire him out by playing with him before going to bed. I understand this probably won't work if you are using the bathroom though; when you gotta go, you gotta go!!  I hope this gives you a couple of ideas. Good luck!


----------

